# Diatom ...art



## Christos Ioannou (15 Sep 2015)

Hope you enjoy this as much as I did.
I can proudly say: I have many of those 
Jokes aside, a great work from its author!


----------



## Hyoscine (26 Sep 2015)

No question, at the right scale, these things are beautiful...


----------



## dean (23 Oct 2015)

Fascinating


----------



## zozo (30 Nov 2015)

Oto's for sale!! Anybody??


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Nov 2015)

They are amazing...I studied diatom biostratigraphy in the distant past...don't remember a thing about it tho'.


----------



## zozo (30 Nov 2015)

What that man makes remindes me of the ice flowers my bedroom windows back when we had no central heating in the house..  They are as beautifull. Last time i looked at my aquarium water trough the microscope i only saw uggly staghorn and clado.. ..


----------

